# Caribbean Vacations Forums > British Virgin Islands >  >  Tortola villa choice from Wimco

## Erma

Hi everyone,

I am trying to help a friend with his last minute trip to Tortola.  In the past he enjoyed my pick of SIB AMH  on SBH.  

The two best choices for Tortola - and with his 10 night travel timeframe - appear to be HIG and SUP.  Any experience with either villa by chance?  

I am LOVING HIG for a couple of reasons: the living room because of the open layout, the pool for the great views w/o as many buildings surrounding it, and the hammock at the very top of the estate.  Bedroom looks quite nice too and the more subdued roof/inside paint scheme seems calming.  This villa has sunrise, sunset views, and 360 degree views and is completely private (last house up a winding driveway-only drawback).

Thanks in advance for opinions.  They are leaving on April 24 so looking to book quite soon.  By the way ~ I spoke with Bill from Wimco and he was quite helpful and extremely nice.  What a pleasure to work with him!

Best regards,

Erma

RH HIG 

MAT SUP

----------


## KevinS

You're a good friend Erma!

I could be happy in either one, but I prefer HIG for the fantastic views and the more subdued paint scheme.  It would be nice to see more of the kitchen, but it is described as "gourmet".  There is no mention of A/C in the bedroom, but it may not be needed with the ceiling fans and screens.

SUP's view isn't bad either.  I look at the grassy field down below and see the local equivalent of Rémy de Haenen landing there...

----------


## Erma

Kevin,

I did think for a second about the lack of kitchen pictures but then again that is a place I try to avoid at home and away  :blush: 

I haven't been back to the BVI in nearly 10 years but looking at the villa pictures made me think....problem is I wouldn't want to do Tortola ~ VG or Anegada only.  I don't think that has anything to do with my last trip corresponding to a full moon party at Bomba's - but it could be a possibility   :p 

I am waiting to hear which villa he decided on.  Can't you also imagine a nice meal at home with a local chef?  That would take out the dinner/wine and trying to get back up the twisty driveway issue ....

----------


## Erma

They picked HIG   :cool:    I think this is going to be a wonderful place to relax.

----------

